# S Stern



## sstern (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys!

I really like this forum and now I would like to introduce myself. Was born in Russia where I did my piano performance diploma, finished Bmus in composition from Tel Aviv's university (Israel) and now finishing Master's degree in "Music for film" from Columbia College Chicago (USA). Planning to move to LA this summer! Hope to continue learning from this forum and maybe to contribute something too!


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 14, 2012)

So, hello Sergei. 

Welcome to the forum, also you have been reading with us for a while.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Sergei Stern*

Welcome !


----------

